# Temp?



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I just bought a new thermometer and my temp is 36.1...36.3....36.5. In the last three weeks I have stiff neck with migranes, and every night I'm sweating. It feels like I'm cooking from the inside out....I wake up throughout the night and have to take off the covers and then I'm freezing.... Is this menopause or thyroid? Maybe both? I'm going to the doctor first thing in the morning and going to ask her about this.

Ocean


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

How old are you? There are a lot of perceived temperature swings that are normal in "women of a certain age" because of hormone shifts.

Low body temperature is not used to diagnose or treat thyroid problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I just bought a new thermometer and my temp is 36.1...36.3....36.5. In the last three weeks I have stiff neck with migranes, and every night I'm sweating. It feels like I'm cooking from the inside out....I wake up throughout the night and have to take off the covers and then I'm freezing.... Is this menopause or thyroid? Maybe both? I'm going to the doctor first thing in the morning and going to ask her about this.
> 
> Ocean


It will be interesting to hear what your doctor has to say. Could be be a combination of low ferritin and hormones going nutso.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm 51 years old. It states to diagnose hypo thyroid if you have a low temp that is the best diagnoses. The blood tests they do not always work?

Ocean


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

oceanmist said:


> I'm 51 years old. It states to diagnose hypo thyroid if you have a low temp that is the best diagnoses. The blood tests they do not always work?
> 
> Ocean


What states that? This notion is similar to the idea that hypothyroidism should be treated with iodine. You can still find it listed in "sources", yet it is outdated, and not a good way to evaluate thyroid status

Blood work is the indicator of thyroid status, not body temperature.

Body temperature of 98.6 *F reflects an average--an individual can vary by several degrees in their normal body temperature both over all and at differing times during the day.

Iron deficiency is among the many causes of lowered basal body temperature. It is generally not considered serious, unless the temperature falls into the hypothermic range due to exposure to extreme cold.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Just looking on line for 36.3 temp and hypothyroid is all over. It explains how to take you temp in the morning for 3 days...stating its a good indicator...I don't know I'm no doctor..lol

I have an appointment with my ENT, I'm sure nothing wrong just a follow up after Cat scan... for Sept 1st. I have to leave right now for my family doctor appointment.

Ocean


----------

